# 1086 gets air in hydraulics



## marvdog (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a case ih 1086 . 2 years ago i had a TA put in it and ever since its not been right. we split it sent to TA off to get redone and put it back togather. but since it doesnt steer like it should and sounds like there is air in the hydraulic system. ive put 3 overhauld MCVs on it and still the same. Ive changed hydraulic filters. checked valves on MCV. Ive put 3 or 4 pumps on it. Bled the brakes numberous times. and get air out every time. now when im driving it i can hear air and squeeling sound and it still steers hard. just wondering if anyone has any ideas of whats wrong. i like my 1086 and i want it back the way it was!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Could there be a leaking line somewhere near the TA? If you split it and had the TA rebuilt, then I'd suspect either the TA is bad and leaking air, or the lines to it are. Sounds like you have checked everything else. Have you checked to be sure every line you removed to split the tractor is tight and not leaking?


----------

